# Women who will cause trouble in a Nursing home



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## gennie (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks.  That's good to know. My name isn't there so I guess I'll be OK.  I've been wondering.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2020)

gennie said:


> Thanks.  That's good to know. My name isn't there so I guess I'll be OK.  I've been wondering.


My name's not on the list either


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

gennie said:


> Thanks.  That's good to know. My name isn't there so I guess I'll be OK.  I've been wondering.


Nor mine either but then again, I don’t plan on being in one.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 11, 2020)

My name is not there either but having worked in a very well run Nursing Home
I will not end up in a foetal position in a wet bed
I will go 'Back To The Dreaming' when my life this time around is at an end


----------



## Kadee (Oct 11, 2020)

My name isn’t on there either and I have no intentions of going into a nursing home like Peramangkelder said no laying like a wilted vegetable  in a wet / stinky bed


----------



## Judycat (Oct 12, 2020)

Yay! My name is listed! I plan to make so much trouble they want to throw me out of there. Hope they have enough drugs to keep me quiet.


----------



## Duster (Oct 12, 2020)

LOL! I'm on that trouble list!  Look out seniors!


----------



## twinkles (Oct 12, 2020)

i am not  on the list either---lucky for them--lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2020)

My mom's name isn't on the list.  She was in a home and loved it.  She fell in love with a married resident, but didn't know he was married.  Grin. His wife never came to see him.  The activities director walked in on one of the female residents giving her male visitor head.   She isn't on the list.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm on the list,    so I guess I would be trouble.     ... But I don't plan on any nursing home life in my future.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2020)

Neither did my mom.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm on the list , as is my daughter. I can assure you that my daughter would be a bigger trouble maker than me , she would stand for no nonsense at all


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm on the list , as is my daughter. I can assure you that my daughter would be a bigger trouble maker than me , she would stand for no nonsense at all


If she is ill, she may not be able to cause any trouble.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> If she is ill, she may not be able to cause any trouble.


 well in which case I'll do the battling for _her.._.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> well in which case I'll do the battling for _her.._.


deleted


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'm on the list , as is my daughter. I can assure you that my daughter would be a bigger trouble maker than me , she would stand for no nonsense at all



*Not only am I on the list,so is my daughter,my sister-in-law and  3 cousins plus 3 close friends of mine.They had better make sure we aren't all put in the same nursing home or believe me there will be trouble.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I was meaning you were already gone, and she was old without you.  Doing battle for someone does not always come when we are on top of our game.  It usually comes when we are down and can hardly get by ourselves, and have been hit by multiple attacks.  Then as much as we love someone doing battle for them is almost more than we can bear.  It's like Joseph Campbell said, "...everyone of us shares the supreme ordeal - carries the cross of the redeemer - not in the bright moments of his tribes greatest victories, but in the silence of his personal despair."


sorry phoenix I get where you're coming from, but just a reminder that this is in the 'Humour' section...


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2020)

I can see myself causing trouble, but my sister Lucy?!?!?!      Never, she's so sweet and meek.


----------



## gennie (Oct 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Nor mine either but then again, I don’t plan on being in one.



I hope that works out for you.  Very few of us plan on being in one.  Circumstances sometime demand it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> My mom's name isn't on the list.  She was in a home and loved it.  She fell in love with a married resident, but didn't know he was married.  Grin. His wife never came to see him.  The activities director walked in on one of the female residents giving her male visitor head.   She isn't on the list.



*
Your story reminded me of when my father-in-law was in a nursing home. A woman there thought he was her husband. He knew he wasn't but he treated her very nice so that she wouldn't get upset. When he passed away her family had to take her home for awhile because she couldn't stop crying when he died.*


----------



## charry (Oct 15, 2020)

Mines in the list......
Watch out ladies in 30 yrs time ..


----------



## Davey Do (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> sorry phoenix I get where you're coming from, but just a reminder that this is in the 'Humour' section...


Oops. Sorry.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> sorry phoenix I get where you're coming from, but just a reminder that this is in the 'Humour' section...


I deleted it.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

My real name is on that list. LMAO! Big surprise.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 11, 2021)

My name is on the list and that's right I would cause trouble living in a nursing home.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 11, 2021)

My name isn't there (my real name that is), so I might have the place to myself.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 12, 2021)

Just as soon as they see the kind of trouble I can stir, they'll be adding Marg, to the list ASAP!


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 12, 2021)

I am not on that list, but no guarantees.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 12, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I am not on that list, but no guarantees.


If you and I were to team-up, Lew, they'd shut the nursing home down! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 12, 2021)

My grandmother believed it was her home and she kept asking people to leave if they annoyed her. She also was found getting into the bed of a couple of the men. She said that was why she let them stay in her home.


----------

